# I plan on suing Uncle Z for mental anguish



## Friendo (Nov 21, 2011)

Not to mention for my medical situation. I would like compensation, at the very least, full coverage of all future copay's at the doctors. And while you're at it, cover the trt prescription i will need for life now because of your products. How do i get a hold of this uncle guy? Does he have a physical address? Will my lawyer have to contact an Admin? And i dont recall signing a waiver before i bought this trenbolone, stating that i knew MY DICK WOULD STOP FUCKING WORKING AFTER USING IT!


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 21, 2011)

Are you fucking trolling or are you just dumb?


----------



## Friendo (Nov 21, 2011)

We'll see who's joking when i call the BBB tomorrow morning, bright and early. Yeah, we'll see then. Bunch of crooks and poison peddling bastards here.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 21, 2011)

Friendo said:


> We'll see who's joking when i call the BBB tomorrow morning, bright and early. Yeah, we'll see then. Bunch of crooks and poison peddling bastards here.



I actually recommend you go straight to the cops and tell them you took illegal drugs. Also to prove it to them, show them your vials. They will help you get justice.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 21, 2011)

^ THIS ^

They are going to want to see the vials of your UncleZ gear with the labels so you have proof it was Z and not FDA approved gears.

...waiting for WP to chime in...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd say he's got a case.  You need a good trial lawyer.  I'd say give John Edwards a call.  He's really good and prolly looking for work right now.  So, the fee prolly won't be too unreasonable.


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 21, 2011)

do a fucking pct,recover and shut the fuck up already fucken dumbass


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 21, 2011)

heavy ban this fucktard forever


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 21, 2011)

^^^^^


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 22, 2011)

dude do you realize that this is a black market and does not exist to the BBB?  are you really that dumb?  And since you did steroids without taking  the proper measures to ensure your recovery, you totally deserve to have your dick not work for a while.  quit blaming your situation on other people.

would you goto the BBB if your crack dealer sold you some crack and you had a heart attack?   fucking moron.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 22, 2011)

I would also seek damages for the pain incurred whilst injecting said substance. Not sure if you'd go after the company that sold you the darts or Uncle Z. John Edwards will have to advise you on that.

BTW, I just noticed that there's no label on my syringes warning of the possibility of pain. I've had to endure hundreds of painful injects over the years. I might be giving John a call meself. Great thread and let us know how things work out. 

Repped!


----------



## BillHicksFan (Nov 22, 2011)

I once bought some bunk ekkies. I'm gonna call the Department of Fair Trading.


----------



## katanga (Nov 22, 2011)

Your life must be harder then its supposed to be this is the reason as to why, wise words from the man himself...


----------



## nick52 (Nov 22, 2011)

wow i thought id heard it all! this guy needs to banned to never never land, so be gone!
42 posts figures


----------



## persianprince23 (Nov 22, 2011)

this is coming from the guy who has been running a tren only cycle


----------



## Eford3 (Nov 22, 2011)

This dude is abOut as smart as a sack of hammers.


----------



## xMADxMACx (Nov 22, 2011)

*You Fucking Guy.*



Friendo said:


> Not to mention for my medical situation. I would like compensation, at the very least, full coverage of all future copay's at the doctors. And while you're at it, cover the trt prescription i will need for life now because of your products. How do i get a hold of this uncle guy? Does he have a physical address? Will my lawyer have to contact an Admin? And i dont recall signing a waiver before i bought this trenbolone, stating that i knew MY DICK WOULD STOP FUCKING WORKING AFTER USING IT!


 


chucky1 said:


> heavy ban this fucktard forever


 

Now i've seen and heard some shit about AAS, but this take the fucking cake...atleast the cupcake. 

This GUY...excuse me KIDDO obv didnt follow a PCT protocol. Your a hoper-guy. "Hope on...Hope off" Your obv not putting and incorporating things into your DIET that trens needs as well. 

Your the kinda guy that read on the interenet all about TREN and said "OH FLUCKING GGAAAHHHHARSH I NEED THAT" and stop there.

I've been cycle...well lets just say i've ran a cycle or 2  - AND i've yet to run tren. WHY? BC im responcible - and there isnt one BRO or SIS on this or any site/forum/gym in the world that will critize me for it. I DONT FEEL I KNOW everything about - AND ive been researching it for YEARS MATE.

500 TIMES MORE ANABOLIC MEANS EXACTLY THAT.

its like a guy going to a gun store...buying a gun....shooting himself in the foot....and wanting to sue the store BC THE GUN DID WHAT ITS SUPPOSED to do...but you DIDNT have adequate training for it.

I'm lying here in bed - bed ridden DUE TO BUNK gear. the fever is gone finally. MY hard earned SUPER DMZ gains are holding - and this is what i wake up to.

So one who got the REAL deal - bro I spent the last close to 5 wks of my life pinning something that MULTIPLE bro's said G2G to- and i got burned - 

NEVER ONCE thru my puking...hotflashes....passing and and sleeping in the shower....night sweats DID I FUCKING THINK

OF

USING 

THE 

WORD

LAWYER

WHAT THE FUCK PLANET .....DEMINSION............REALITY 

are you living in?

Thats a PERSONAL ATTACK ON ALL OF US as far as im concerned. 

--- I'll rub you out ---

LAwyer....ha.

your a fucking LIBERAL you voted for obama.... your listening to cat stevens as we speak at starbucks.




Lawyer....

I'd take my MAUDI 7.62x39 and pepper the source that fucked me if I could.....fucking lawyer......

ESP....the the fact your got from MY FAMILY and you GOT SOLID JOOS.

------- YOUR LABELED BAH BAH BLACK-SHEEP KIDDO --------


----------



## bigdtrain (Nov 22, 2011)

wtf is this guy doing??? is he serious??? i am really having a hard time beleiving this guy.... but who knows with some people. you toook that stuff at your own risk. good luck finding z buddy.... hahahaha. next time do some research before using something like that. 

IF YOU CANT DO THE TIME, DONT DO THE CRIME
thats like saying your upset you went to rob a liquor store and got popped by the fuzz.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 22, 2011)

Friendo said:


> Not to mention for my medical situation. I would like compensation, at the very least, full coverage of all future copay's at the doctors. And while you're at it, cover the trt prescription i will need for life now because of your products. How do i get a hold of this uncle guy? Does he have a physical address? Will my lawyer have to contact an Admin? And i dont recall signing a waiver before i bought this trenbolone, stating that i knew MY DICK WOULD STOP FUCKING WORKING AFTER USING IT!



Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 22, 2011)

Friendo said:


> Not to mention for my medical situation. I would like compensation, at the very least, full coverage of all future copay's at the doctors. And while you're at it, cover the trt prescription i will need for life now because of your products. How do i get a hold of this uncle guy? Does he have a physical address? Will my lawyer have to contact an Admin? And i dont recall signing a waiver before i bought this trenbolone, stating that i knew MY DICK WOULD STOP FUCKING WORKING AFTER USING IT!



You are te reason aas get a bad rap. FUCK OFF AND DIE!


----------



## xMADxMACx (Nov 22, 2011)

haha the fuzzzz


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Nov 22, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I would also seek damages for the pain incurred whilst injecting said substance. Not sure if you'd go after the company that sold you the darts or Uncle Z. John Edwards will have to advise you on that.
> 
> BTW, I just noticed that there's no label on my syringes warning of the possibility of pain. I've had to endure hundreds of painful injects over the years. I might be giving John a call meself. Great thread and let us know how things work out.
> 
> Repped!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 22, 2011)

why does this fucktard still have a possitive rep?  What a fucking idiot.

Neg'd


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 22, 2011)

shit... I apparently have to spread the rep around before this bitch can get neg'd again.  Lol.  We need to get that fixed.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 22, 2011)

Hahahahahah!!!!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 22, 2011)

Friendo said:


> My vials of Trenbolone E have arrived. First shot  was fine (fri. 17th) Just some slight pain and swelling the next day.  How long until i see something happening?





Friendo said:


> So far, so good. I gained weight yet i look  leaner. hopefully the testosterone kicks in soon because i have not  slept since friday. when i tried i woke up in a puddle of my own sweat  or urine im not sure. has anyone ever peed in their sleep while on  trenbolone? It was drenched to the boxsprings. other than that, i am  enjoying the results thus far.






Friendo said:


> hopefully British dragon trenbolone e helpes me  lose weight. 5 days on it so far and all is well. using ATD as a test  booster at 75 m.g e.d. i dont eve n think about sex anymore it's so  strange, very focused on going to the gym instead. just wondering how  much longer until i notice something?





Friendo said:


> I was told i might need testosterone for my  current trenbolone cycle. It's been 5 days so far and, i was wondering  if it was too late to start running testosteone alongside of it? Will it  accelerate my fat loss like tren does? or will it make me  heavier?






Friendo said:


> I was told Jack3d would help my workouts, but  will it make me gain weight? I want to be thin and ripped. Not big and  bloated like the way most body builder's are. That just looks ridiculous  to me. I would rather look like beach ready, like a lifeguard or  something.
> 
> So will Jack3d make me fat because of the sugar? My GNC closes soon so  any advice now would help because i am in a hurry to my gym, which also  closes soon.





Friendo said:


> it's tren enanthate. I plan on using 400 every week






Friendo said:


> i'm ordering some. what if it takes another 3  weeks, will i be ok? should i just continue pinning the tren and just  hope it comes in time or be safe and stop using the tren?





Friendo said:


> What would happen if my gear was bunk but my T3  was legit? Would it be detrimental for the beach body im going for? Im  trying to gain lean muscle only. Oh and how much will i be able to lift  if the gear isnt bunk?






Friendo said:


> I regret starting testosterone. My wife was  running her hands through my hair and had clumps in between her fingers  when she withdrew her hand from my scalp. This really is not good for  me. You guys said i had to use it but i was FINE with just the  trenbolone. I read today that testosterone accelerates hairloss. wtf? I  wanted to look good, not look like Gallagher. Can i stop using it now  and just go back to the trenbolone? Or do i need to change  esters?






Friendo said:


> what is there to understand? I gained weight.  Thanks to shotty advice from noobs. I just wanted to know if i would get  fat and everyone said no way. Now i am fat.



*^^ Fat from Jacked!! lol*



Friendo said:


> *Update:*
> 
> I have lost the weight since stopping Jack3d. I think you all need to  stop giving advice because you're not that good at it. Thanks for  nothing.





Friendo said:


> I am furious with you people. I used tren e like i  was supposed to for 3 months to gain muscle. Now, since i have stopped,  i am in a permanent flaccid condition. This doesnt make sense to me, i  was fine until i stopped. Is that your game? To get people hooked on  your products so they have to keep coming back? And dont try to scam me  again with this PTC crap that everyone here says i need to buy. Just a  big scam is what it is.




http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/148240-i-like-c-ck.html#post2559733
*
^^ LOL*



Friendo said:


> I did my research. How else would i know about  the ptc i need to buy? yeah, so before you go making a fool of yourself.  I seriously have a mind to go on Angies list and write down how i  really feel about you uncle. or better yet, the BBB.




http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/n...stosterone-too-late-my-cycle.html#post2350512


OWNED!


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesomeness


----------



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2011)

Friendo said:


> Not to mention for my medical situation. I would like compensation, at the very least, full coverage of all future copay's at the doctors. And while you're at it, cover the trt prescription i will need for life now because of your products. How do i get a hold of this uncle guy? Does he have a physical address? Will my lawyer have to contact an Admin? And i dont recall signing a waiver before i bought this trenbolone, stating that i knew MY DICK WOULD STOP FUCKING WORKING AFTER USING IT!



http://unclez.net/shop/contact_us.php


----------



## meow (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2011)

it would be nice if adults could start exercising *personal responsibility*.

_I ate McDonald's every day and now I am obese and diabetic, guess I should sue McDonald's now because they did not tell me their food is SHIT._


----------



## independent (Nov 22, 2011)

Sticky for its awesomeness.


----------



## KUVinny (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok it's really simple to fix this. Get yourself a car battery, jumper cables, a pot roast, and a 5/8" drill bit. 

Bore out a hole in the uncooked roast, one suitablly deep enough to comfortably insert your dick. About an inch should do since your not able to get it hard yet. 

Connect one of the cables to the roast, one on each side. 

Drop your pants and insert said dick. 

Connect the opposing cable ends to the battery. 

Presto!


----------



## naturalplayer (Nov 22, 2011)

You just need some Cell-Tech!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2011)

*maybe this will help the OP get it up again:*


----------



## xMADxMACx (Nov 22, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> *^^ Fat from Jacked!! lol*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





** FIRE FOR EFFECT!! FIRE FOR EFFECT **

OWNED LIKED YOU WIFE...WHO BY THE WAY OWES ME MONEY...




OLDSCHOOL FUCKING PRICELESS DOOD


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm suing Ironmags for giving me dry eyes for staying on here for hours and losing my job for not going to work, so I can post here all day long.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 22, 2011)

Prince said:


> *maybe this will help the OP get it up again:*


 Not if he likes dick.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 22, 2011)

holly mother of god, 3 months on Tren!!!!!!!
your dick will never work again fella, you should sue your parents for raising a retard.
P.S. glad to hear Z's tren is legit. I got some waiting to pin, thanks for the post!


----------



## hypno (Nov 22, 2011)

I wonder if maybe this post was a comical way of trying to say that Z's Tren is hot shit? Just saying. It is far to stupid to be real. I hope anyway. It's just hard to admit that some human beings are capable of being truly this stupid.


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 22, 2011)

Friendo, I gonna fuck ya till ya luv me beottcchhh!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 22, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'd say he's got a case. You need a good trial lawyer. I'd say give John Edwards a call. He's really good and prolly looking for work right now. So, the fee prolly won't be too unreasonable.


 He need to call Gershan the internet lawyer


----------



## Laborer (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh my fuck your dumb friendo


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 22, 2011)

hypno said:


> I wonder if maybe this post was a comical way of trying to say that Z's Tren is hot shit? Just saying. It is far to stupid to be real. I hope anyway. It's just hard to admit that some human beings are capable of being truly this stupid.


 if u see his other posts it makes me wonder. one or 2 threads is one thing. but every post this fucker makjes is equally as stupid. and the funniest part is he made a thread andf rated z's tren a 10/10, he ran a tren ONLY cycle and said that PCT is made up by Z and just a way to make him spend more money lmao


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Prince said:


> *maybe this will help the OP get it up again:*


----------



## vancouver (Nov 22, 2011)

Prince said:


> *maybe this will help the OP get it up again:*


 

I'm Suing IM, I broke my dick in my pants when I looked at this pic, I now need test to get it up...


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 22, 2011)

I touched her ass at the Arnold for real!


----------



## xMADxMACx (Nov 22, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I touched her ass at the Arnold for real!


 
pics or it didnt happeeennnnnnn 

...luckkyyy fucker


----------



## banker23 (Nov 22, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I touched her ass at the Arnold for real!


 
on the outer ass or inner ass? was this a brush or a hold? A gentle lift with the fingers toward the inner thigh would be just awesome but kinda hard to play off as accidental lol! (whoops! did I just open your vag slightly? that was an accident...my bad...)


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wait wait wait this guy is serious! I thought this was a joke.  He really blasted tren for 3 months? Holy fuck! That's impressively stoopid. And he is still alive(most of him).  And no pct.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't even cycle and I know that you need pct. This can't be real life.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 22, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I touched her ass at the Arnold for real!


did you smell your finger after?


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 22, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I don't even cycle and I know that you need pct. This can't be real life.


This shit happens everyday. Thats why steriods should be legal and you could speak to a the extremely knowledgable folks at GNC when you buy your tren.


----------



## Bilal123 (Nov 22, 2011)

Later on, this guy dies because he's using everything incorrectly and they find the vials in his home... does this idiot get blamed or gears?


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow
Only one meltdown per thread please.



xMADxMACx said:


> Now i've seen and heard some shit about AAS, but this take the fucking cake...atleast the cupcake.
> 
> This GUY...excuse me KIDDO obv didnt follow a PCT protocol. Your a hoper-guy. "Hope on...Hope off" Your obv not putting and incorporating things into your DIET that trens needs as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 22, 2011)

Fuck it...I'm suing as well...for making spend all my fuckin money...WTF...?!?!


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## slimshady95 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wat a jackass,someone ban his ass!!!! Clown...... Inexperienced Troll,garbage talking don't know how to research dumb ass.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 22, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Wait wait wait this guy is serious! I thought this was a joke. He really blasted tren for 3 months? Holy fuck! That's impressively stoopid. And he is still alive(most of him). And no pct.


 whats tren and how do u ise it


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 22, 2011)

Friendo said:


> Not to mention for my medical situation. I would like compensation, at the very least, full coverage of all future copay's at the doctors. And while you're at it, cover the trt prescription i will need for life now because of your products. How do i get a hold of this uncle guy? Does he have a physical address? Will my lawyer have to contact an Admin? And i dont recall signing a waiver before i bought this trenbolone, stating that i knew MY DICK WOULD STOP FUCKING WORKING AFTER USING IT!


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 22, 2011)

I am gonna sue you for gaying up this forum and causing good members to leave. Where is Prince when you need him?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I touched her ass at the Arnold for real!



u fucking suck, I am going to the goddamn Arnold expo in 2012 just so I can touch her. lol


----------



## littlekev (Nov 22, 2011)

Friendo said:


> Not to mention for my medical situation. I would like compensation, at the very least, full coverage of all future copay's at the doctors. And while you're at it, cover the trt prescription i will need for life now because of your products. How do i get a hold of this uncle guy? Does he have a physical address? Will my lawyer have to contact an Admin? And i dont recall signing a waiver before i bought this trenbolone, stating that i knew MY DICK WOULD STOP FUCKING WORKING AFTER USING IT!



 either you didn't study how to cycle, or your a fucking troll, either way will someone ban this cocksucker


----------



## paolo584 (Nov 22, 2011)

lmfao


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 22, 2011)

*





*

*
*

*John Edwards*


1 Inverness Ct
Mansfield, TX 76063
817-453-5533


If this guy can't help, no one can.  How were you supposed to know that AAS could be hazardous to your health?  You were definitely wrongfully injured and are entitled to a settlement.


----------



## ordawg1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Is great to be a Z Rep- we actually get to " talk" to these guys. Or........maybe I should say " great to be any rep" as we see this on a regular basis. Not this bad- this guy will win the UncleZ FUCKTARD of the Year Award.Oh shit-the grand prize is 10 jugs of tren !! LMFAO-ordawg1


----------



## Friendo (Nov 22, 2011)

I've decided against litigation at this time. I suppose i take some blame in all of this, even though i was unaware of the consequences. Maybe your vials should come with little warning boxes, the way cigarettes do. This product may cause impotence or something along those lines. 

i'll give ptc a try. Will a bottle of Ironlab 6oxo cut it?


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 22, 2011)

Friendo said:


> I've decided against litigation at this time. I suppose i take some blame in all of this, even though i was unaware of the consequences. Maybe your vials should come with little warning boxes, the way cigarettes do. This product may cause impotence or something along those lines.
> 
> i'll give ptc a try. Will a bottle of Ironlab 6oxo cut it?



If taken directly through the rectum yes.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 22, 2011)

Prince said:


> u fucking suck, I am going to the goddamn Arnold expo in 2012 just so I can touch her. lol



I'm going for tit this year


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 22, 2011)

Friendo said:


> I've decided against litigation at this time. I suppose i take some blame in all of this, even though i was unaware of the consequences. Maybe your vials should come with little warning boxes, the way cigarettes do. This product may cause impotence or something along those lines.
> 
> i'll give ptc a try. Will a bottle of Ironlab 6oxo cut it?


There should be warning labels on blenders too. Blenderfuck may result in loss of penis. But it was too late for Madmann.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 22, 2011)

Friendo said:


> I've decided against litigation at this time. I suppose i take some blame in all of this, even though i was unaware of the consequences. Maybe your vials should come with little warning boxes, the way cigarettes do. This product may cause impotence or something along those lines.
> 
> i'll give ptc a try. Will a bottle of Ironlab 6oxo cut it?



No.  You need creatine to get your natty test levels back up.  Also, use milk thistle to get your liver back up and running all proper like.  If you can't get a hold of milk thistle, just drink plenty of milk - has the same effect.  But, dude you're sitting on a gold mine here!  Uncle Z would most likely settle out of court for a few million rather than have his business license or BBB membership yanked.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 22, 2011)

Friendo said:


> I've decided against litigation at this time. I suppose i take some blame in all of this, even though i was unaware of the consequences. Maybe your vials should come with little warning boxes, the way cigarettes do. This product may cause impotence or something along those lines.
> 
> i'll give ptc a try. Will a bottle of Ironlab 6oxo cut it?


----------



## ExLe (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## chucky1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Friendo said:


> I've decided against litigation at this time. I suppose i take some blame in all of this, even though i was unaware of the consequences. Maybe your vials should come with little warning boxes, the way cigarettes do. This product may cause impotence or something along those lines.
> 
> i'll give ptc a try. Will a bottle of Ironlab 6oxo cut it?



warning of what? who the fuck just go's and gets tren with out knowing how to use it or thinking PCT is a joke did you know you were supost to take caber and test with you tren. of course your dick isnt working , we all could of told you that would happen, if you woulda asked before you bought it, you take the prize for being the biggest fucktard iv ever seen on here. I think you got some reading to do now, go learn how to recover before you grow if you haven't already


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 22, 2011)

Friendo said:


> Not to mention for my medical situation. I would like compensation, at the very least, full coverage of all future copay's at the doctors. And while you're at it, cover the trt prescription i will need for life now because of your products. How do i get a hold of this uncle guy? Does he have a physical address? Will my lawyer have to contact an Admin? And i dont recall signing a waiver before i bought this trenbolone, stating that i knew MY DICK WOULD STOP FUCKING WORKING AFTER USING IT!



Sounds like you need ripping off by Raws n More??????..he will accommodate you, as far as your illegal activity goes, good luck with that, no one held a gun to your head and injected into your swine skin???..


----------



## Uncle Z. (Nov 22, 2011)

WOW what a thread ! I even don't know what to say .....

but

one thing is for sure - my tren  !!

z.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 23, 2011)

I almost feel bad for the guy, when I was stationed in korea 18 years ago a friend and I bought some primo and did a cycle  we didn't know shit about what we were doing  no pct or support. I wasn't even old enough to drink yet. We were extremely lucky we didn't hurt ourselves. But kids these days have the internet and forums like here to get info and advice. I would think they would use this invaluable tool to learn about its use.


----------



## Uncle Z. (Nov 23, 2011)

heckler7 said:


> I almost feel bad for the guy, when I was stationed in korea 18 years ago a friend and I bought some primo and did a cycle  we didn't know shit about what we were doing  no pct or support. I wasn't even old enough to drink yet. We were extremely lucky we didn't hurt ourselves. But kids these days have the internet and forums like here to get info and advice. I would think they would use this invaluable tool to learn about its use.




the truth is that they are too lazy to even read emails which they receive from me .... makes me so pissed many times - every info is out there and...
they act like they know everything or as I said too lazy to spend some time on READING

z.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 23, 2011)

Vibrant said:


>



^


----------



## Drew1975 (Nov 23, 2011)

just ban him hes some kind of nutt..


----------



## withoutrulers (Nov 23, 2011)

So what do you guys do to prevent the protein farts? I'm considering suing my asshole for creating hostile living conditions. Seriously, they're so bad, after farting I end up with condensation on my windows.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 23, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> So what do you guys do to prevent the protein farts? I'm considering suing my asshole for creating hostile living conditions. Seriously, they're so bad, after farting I end up with condensation on my windows.



That's really bad don't you drive a convertible?


----------



## withoutrulers (Nov 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> That's really bad don't you drive a convertible?


Yeah, if you think that's bad, you should see the miserable refugee camp behind me during rush hour. LOT'S OF VOMIT


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## withoutrulers (Nov 23, 2011)

^^^^ she must have caught a wiff..... of her sweaty snatch


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 23, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> ^^^^ she must have caught a wiff..... of her sweaty snatch



your mom has a pretty shirt??????.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 23, 2011)

slimshady95 said:


> Wat a jackass,someone ban his ass!!!! Clown...... Inexperienced Troll,garbage talking don't know how to research dumb ass.


 

NOBODY is to be banned who posts anything in anything goes.  That's why it's called anything goes......outside of anything goes, that's another issue.


----------



## withoutrulers (Nov 23, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> your mom has a pretty shirt??????.


I'll let you sniff it if you promise to O.D. on cheetos & mountain dew, lunch box.
I'm just kidding, please don't hurt me with your wet noodle arms.


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 23, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I'll let you sniff it if you promise to O.D. on cheetos & mountain dew, lunch box.
> I'm just kidding, please don't hurt me with your wet noodle arms.



where are the pics of your arms again? If i was going to OD i would not go anywhere near your moms sweaty box and her shitless asshole as you have felched it all out???????????????enema lover.


----------



## withoutrulers (Nov 23, 2011)

<muted trombone>  wa wa wa waaaaah end failure music


----------



## Friendo (Nov 23, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya'll can scoff if you want, but thanks to him we have safety lids on mcdonald cups. Someone sued for millions because they didn't know hot coffee followed the same laws of gravity as other things....which is down into your lap and balls. And that is called the path of least resistance. I figure a retainer fee to a good lawyer would be much more than a cycle of gear would be. So I might as well just order more gear from uncle. Its obvious his Trenbolone is overdosed and mutant-like in strength. Why is he selling such potent products? 


It just doesn't seem like the FDA would of ever approved it for personal use. That's why i have trouble believing his FDA approved claims. Its just more lies from him but wtf can i do if i cant function sexually without his products? I would of NEVER bought anything if i knew they werent FDA approved for human use. Oh well, we live and learn.


----------



## withoutrulers (Nov 23, 2011)

do you ever shut up?


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 23, 2011)

Your going to "TRY" ptc!?


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 23, 2011)

hahahaha man this shit has me rollin!!! i gave reps like a mutha on this one


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 23, 2011)

Friendo said:


> Ya'll can scoff if you want, but thanks to him we have safety lids on mcdonald cups. Someone sued for millions because they didn't know hot coffee followed the same laws of gravity as other things....which is down into your lap and balls. And that is called the path of least resistance. I figure a retainer fee to a good lawyer would be much more than a cycle of gear would be. So I might as well just order more gear from uncle. Its obvious his Trenbolone is overdosed and mutant-like in strength. Why is he selling such potent products?
> 
> 
> It just doesn't seem like the FDA would of ever approved it for personal use. That's why i have trouble believing his FDA approved claims. Its just more lies from him but wtf can i do if i cant function sexually without his products? I would of NEVER bought anything if i knew they werent FDA approved for human use. Oh well, we live and learn.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 23, 2011)

Friendo said:


> Ya'll can scoff if you want, but thanks to him we have safety lids on mcdonald cups. Someone sued for millions because they didn't know hot coffee followed the same laws of gravity as other things....which is down into your lap and balls. And that is called the path of least resistance. I figure a retainer fee to a good lawyer would be much more than a cycle of gear would be. So I might as well just order more gear from uncle. Its obvious his Trenbolone is overdosed and mutant-like in strength. Why is he selling such potent products?
> 
> 
> It just doesn't seem like the FDA would of ever approved it for personal use. That's why i have trouble believing his FDA approved claims. Its just more lies from him but wtf can i do if i cant function sexually without his products? I would of NEVER bought anything if i knew they werent FDA approved for human use. Oh well, we live and learn.



Exactly.  Everyone scoffed at Jesus in the beginning also.  The hot coffee case still brings tears to my eyes.  It is heroes like John that crusade for the little guy and protect us from the abuse of big pharma companies like Uncle Z.  BTW, you don't pay John unless he collects for you.  Some atty ad I saw on TV said that, so I'm sure John operates the same way.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 23, 2011)

Friendo said:


> Ya'll can scoff if you want, but thanks to him we have safety lids on mcdonald cups. Someone sued for millions because they didn't know hot coffee followed the same laws of gravity as other things....which is down into your lap and balls. And that is called the path of least resistance. I figure a retainer fee to a good lawyer would be much more than a cycle of gear would be. So I might as well just order more gear from uncle. Its obvious his Trenbolone is overdosed and mutant-like in strength. Why is he selling such potent products?
> 
> It just doesn't seem like the FDA would of ever approved it for personal use. That's why i have trouble believing his FDA approved claims. Its just more lies from him but wtf can i do if i cant function sexually without his products? I would of NEVER bought anything if i knew they werent FDA approved for human use. Oh well, we live and learn.



tobacco and alcohol are also "FDA approved", knock yourself out.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## chucky1 (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Tesla (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## withoutrulers (Nov 23, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Exactly.  Everyone scoffed at Jesus in the beginning also.  The hot coffee case still brings tears to my eyes.  It is heroes like John that crusade for the little guy and protect us from the abuse of big pharma companies like Uncle Z.  BTW, you don't pay John unless he collects for you.  Some atty ad I saw on TV said that, so I'm sure John operates the same way.


----------



## bigdtrain (Nov 24, 2011)

all i am going to say is good luck with your lawsuit endevours


----------



## bigdtrain (Nov 24, 2011)

cause it aint going nowhere


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 24, 2011)

You didn't need to


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 24, 2011)

say that  in two separate posts.


----------



## Drew1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Its obvious his Trenbolone is overdosed and mutant-like in strength...

if this is true about Z'ds tren^^ then i whant some


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 24, 2011)

Tesla said:


>



Enter Photoshop here ^


----------



## shearerr (Dec 2, 2011)

sue UncleZ... buhahahahaha
 fu.. me this post is EPIC!


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 2, 2011)

Friendo, You need to do the following steps to insure you get a fair settlement.

First contact and explain you used illegal products to the following number:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1](202)             307-1000

Second, contact your local police department and show them the empty vials you used and let them know you do not a prescription for it. Also explain that you have sold the reminding vials to random guys at the gym to make a few bucks to cover your medical expenses, and are worried for their health.

Results: The next 15 years you don't have to pay for food or water, your woken up at a certain time everyday and are given free rec time! You'll even learn the ins and outs of being a "gangster". This result is worth more then money could ever provide. 
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 2, 2011)

This thread has been a great read...lol.
BUT THERE IS NO WAY THIS CAN BE REAL!
Just look at all his threads. He's gotta be fucking with everybody.
Fucking hilarious


----------



## cad500 (Dec 3, 2011)

Now that was funny! From wrecking ones shit cause he forgot about test...to mcdonalds cups to Jesus.  What a thread!

Gotta get some of that from Z!  Always had good luck with Z..guess this proves its still on point!  (overdosed and mutant like strength) I am in!


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 28, 2015)

this was an entertaining read..i wonder what ever became of the OP. he has to be the dumbest person on the planet....Heckler said it best "you should sue your parents for raising a retard."


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 28, 2015)

So can ppl still sue z these days for potent gear? Discuss!


----------



## njc (Mar 2, 2015)

This is awesome.  I wonder if you can sue for free gears?


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 5, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> So can ppl still sue z these days for potent gear? Discuss!


I still have some euro pharm tren e and its legit, havent made a purchase since he came back. just sayn


----------



## NoviceAAS (Mar 5, 2015)

So the question is , are you going to order 30 more vials before the law suit gets under way ?
o


----------



## OTG85 (May 28, 2018)

Word is friendo won his suit against uncle Z for mental anguish. He was awarded expired EP gear, 3 bottles of halo for her ( courtesy of prince) $27 in BTC coins ( he hasn?t picked up funds yet ). Congratulations Friendo you won brother


----------



## BadGas (May 28, 2018)




----------

